# hdmi 5.1 or 2 channel



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

Stupid question-but it seems that I don't get any 5.1 thru the HR 22.

Is HDMI 2 channel ?

The setup is HR22 - Reciever - TV . 


Or does D* not have that much 5.1 ?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Make sure Dolby digital is on in the setup menu.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Easy way to test for 5.1 is turn to ESPN HD on 206. They always seen to broadcast in 5.1, except some commercials.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HDMI is not the problem. Even in its most primitive implementations, HDMI fully supports 5.1 audio as a licensing requirement. If there is a question, you might test audio through the TOSLink or digital coaxial outputs and see if the situation changes.

In addition to the advice that Stuart offers, you should also insure that your audio system is configured to inter operate with the settings on your DIRECTV receiver.


----------



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

Set up is OK ....206 was a easy test Thanks !

I was watching 567 Palladia the sound is not great so I was thinking something was set up wrong.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sb40 said:


> I was watching 567 Palladia the sound is not great so I was thinking something was set up wrong.


The sound on Palladia is typically good, but it is not often surround sound matrixed (whether or not it is being sent as 5.1).


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

sb40 said:


> Set up is OK ....206 was a easy test Thanks !
> 
> I was watching 567 Palladia the sound is not great so I was thinking something was set up wrong.


I find stuff on Palladia to be hit or miss as far as how good the sound is...one concert will sound great, the next will be terrible, telling me clearly that the issue is with the source material and not the station.


----------

